
Ask HN: Do you use Gmail and have an issue with unsolicited mail? - dabeeeenster
Hi HN,<p>I have an no idea that I&#x27;m thinking of building out but need to get some feedback. Simple question really:<p>Do you use Gmail and have a problem with unsolicited email getting into your inbox (and not being classified as spam)? If so, how do you deal with it?<p>Would a simple service that can easily block domains, as well has having public lists of domains that send unsolicited email that you could subscribe to be of interest to you?<p>Thanks!
======
rurban
No, never.

